# IDEAL HILLMASTER bike size



## dchronis (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi
i bought a new ideal hillmaster on a medium size.I am 1.85 cm tall. The shop i bought the bike told me that it is better for me to ride a medium size bike because i can turn and ride more quickly and that a large size bike is more steady but don't turns as quick as the medium size bike.Is that right? What are the problems if the bike is small for me? I have a feeling that my weight is more on the front wheel and less on the back.
Please help me
Thank you


----------

